# Client starten ohne Eclipse



## Bumbum564 (2. Okt 2007)

Nachdem ich es nun geschafft habe fehlerfrei meinen JBoss auch manuel starten zu können und nicht nur aus Eclipse raus komme ich zu einem neuen Problem.

Nun würde ich auch gerne den Client außerhalb von Eclipse starten sprich über die "Eingabeaufforderung"...
Dochdoch erwies sich das doch nicht so leicht wie ich es mir erhofft hatte.

Ich habe versucht meinen Client, welchen ich vorher als Jar-Datei Exportier habe einfach mal mit "java -jar client.jar" aufzurufen. Jedoch bekomme ich dann sowas.


```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\mayerhoferd\Desktop>java -jar client.jar
javax.naming.NoInitialContextException: Cannot instantiate class: org.jnp.interf
aces.NamingContextFactory [Root exception is java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: o
rg.jnp.interfaces.NamingContextFactory]
        at javax.naming.spi.NamingManager.getInitialContext(Unknown Source)
        at javax.naming.InitialContext.getDefaultInitCtx(Unknown Source)
        at javax.naming.InitialContext.init(Unknown Source)
        at javax.naming.InitialContext.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at ejb.client.TestClient.init(TestClient.java:60)
        at ejb.client.TestClient.main(TestClient.java:19)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContextFac
tory
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
        at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
        at com.sun.naming.internal.VersionHelper12.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        ... 6 more
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: ejb/common/facade/Mit
arbeiter_Facade
        at ejb.client.TestClient.mitarbeiterAnlegen(TestClient.java:43)
        at ejb.client.TestClient.main(TestClient.java:20)
```

Hoffe es ist jemand da der sich damit auskennt ;o)
LG[/code]


----------



## kleiner_held (2. Okt 2007)

Du musst die lib jbossall-client.jar aus dem Verzeichnis jboss\client mit in den classpath packen.


----------



## Gast (28. Nov 2007)

quatsch. Das sieht eher wie ein serialisierungsfehler aus


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (28. Nov 2007)

Ich tippe mal: beide falsch. In dem Moment, wo du 

```
java -jar ...
```
 aufrufst, startest du eine Virtual Machine, in der du JavaSE-Anwendungen laufen lassen kannst. Du willst aber einen JavaEE-Application-Client starten, und dazu brauchst du den Application Client Container des Application Servers, in diesem Falle vom JBoss.

Ich kenne es nur von Websphere, da gibt es einen appClient zum Starten, beim JBoss wird es auch irgend ein Paket geben.


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (28. Nov 2007)

Ergänzung: Für sowas muss man ein ganzes EAR mitliefern. Du bekommst z.B. eine ClassNotFoundException, weil du die EJB-Interfaces nicht ausgeliefert hast, im Application Client aber drauf zugreifen möchtest.


----------

